# Shimmery, but neutral



## TDoll (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello everyone! Not sure if I've posted something similar to this before, but I really liked how it turned out so I thought, why not.  I like this look because the colors are appropriate for day or night, but the shimmer adds a little somethin' extra.  Hope you like!

























Face:
Studio Fix NW30
Gingerly and Well Dressed blush
Blot Powder Loose, Medium Dark

Eyes:
Painterly paint pot
Your Ladyship pigment (2nd prettiest pigment ever)- (dry) all over lid and up to brow
Mauvement pigment - (dry) crease and outer v
Handwritten e/s - to darken outer v
HiP cream liner in black
Carbon e/s - over the liner to soften and to blur the edges
Maybelline Define-a-Brow in medium brown
CG Lashblast in black

Lips:
Ahoy, there! lipstick 

*Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH! and Happy 4th of July everyone!!
*​​


----------



## randi (Jul 4, 2008)

my vanity nestles into the corner of my walk in too. ha! 

i really like this neutral look, very pretty on you.


----------



## new-xero (Jul 4, 2008)

Make me feel better and tell me those are false lashes. Beautiful!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Jul 4, 2008)

oh my. your vanity looks so organized...! i just have a coffee table for my makeup at the moment, and boxes...let's just say i outgrew my old vanity. sigh. i'll have to get on that... 
beautiful look, by the way!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 4, 2008)

This looks BEAUTIFUL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So wearable but there's definitely some dramatic-ness to it! I love your vanity, it's sooooo pretty! Awesome job as always gal


----------



## dilana08 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yessss *TDoll*!! Really really luv this look. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 4, 2008)

Sooo pretty! I am in LOVE with your lashes as always.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 4, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## mslitta (Jul 5, 2008)

So pretty.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 5, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 5, 2008)

So pretty! I love ur vanity/closet set up!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jul 5, 2008)

You're FOTD's are my absolute favorite!!! I love all your looks!


----------



## natasha (Jul 5, 2008)

amazing...perfect cat eyes..
oooh i dont have blue eyes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 5, 2008)

such a gorgeous look, love it !


----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2008)

soo pretty!!


----------



## Jot (Jul 5, 2008)

so simple yet so beautiful xx


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 5, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Margolicious (Jul 5, 2008)

fabulous! love the lashes


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 5, 2008)

*~*Beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## nikki (Jul 5, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## macedout (Jul 5, 2008)

awsome look-thx, 1 qu: how do u apply the l'oreal cream color stick, directly from the rollup tube or do u put it on an angled brush...?i have a hard time getting a thin line from those, but want to master it b/c i have all the colors and it's the ONLY liner that doesn't bleed/migrate all over my face or itch-it def stays put! TIA




oops-i think i'm talking about a different l'oreal liner(this one looks like shadestick packaging)I think u used the l'oreal that looks like fluidline.....i'm allergic to that one


----------



## Salvadordali (Jul 5, 2008)

gorgeous lashes ! Wow !


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 5, 2008)

so pretty, your lashes are amazing!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 5, 2008)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Sushi. (Jul 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## xShoegal (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry, but I can´t believe how beautiful u are


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jul 6, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 6, 2008)

I LOVE this! how did you do that shape with the smudged liner? it looks flawless!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I LOVE this! how did you do that shape with the smudged liner? it looks flawless!_

 
It's a trick I've been using since high school...lol.  No matter what kind of liner you use, apply a matching eye shadow over it with a thin angled brush.  I always use the MAC 208.  It's actually an eye liner brush meant to be used with liquids, but I've never used it for that.  Just powders only for that brush.  Anyway, when I use black liner, I trace over it with Carbon e/s.  If I use a brown liner, I'll use Mystery e/s.  Doing this just makes the edges look blurred and even without having to smudge off the product with a q-tip or something else. It'll make the liner stay perfect looking all day too!


----------



## daffie (Jul 6, 2008)

You look great!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_It's a trick I've been using since high school...lol.  No matter what kind of liner you use, apply a matching eye shadow over it with a thin angled brush.  I always use the MAC 208.  It's actually an eye liner brush meant to be used with liquids, but I've never used it for that.  Just powders only for that brush.  Anyway, when I use black liner, I trace over it with Carbon e/s.  If I use a brown liner, I'll use Mystery e/s.  Doing this just makes the edges look blurred and even without having to smudge off the product with a q-tip or something else. It'll make the liner stay perfect looking all day too!_

 
Ohh thank you so much I definitely need to try that. I wear eyeliner everyday and I have the loreal one you used so that should work out nicely!


----------



## midget (Jul 7, 2008)

simply gorgeous. I love your lashes!


----------



## n_c (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 7, 2008)

this is beautiful!


----------



## CafeAlaStef (Jul 8, 2008)

Omg Those Lashes Are Amazing!!!


----------



## carolicious (Jul 8, 2008)

so simple yet looks so elegant and gorgeous! love it!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 8, 2008)

I really love the eyes!! Very beautiful.
And I love your vanity in the closet!! It looks very comfy in there!! lol.
When I was a kid I used to have a "fort" in my walk-in.  I think I want a vanity now... LOL

Again, very beautiful!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_I really love the eyes!! Very beautiful.
And I love your vanity in the closet!! It looks very comfy in there!! lol.
When I was a kid I used to have a "fort" in my walk-in.  I think I want a vanity now... LOL

Again, very beautiful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! Yeah, I love it in there. It's my favorite room in our house.  There's so much space in there so I figured, why not.  It's nice because it's cozy and quiet in there and no one disturbs me...lol.  The lighting is actually really good too.  It's nice b/c I can make it all girlie and have all my stuff sitting out and no one will see it but my husband and I.  When people come over they're not like, "oh, theres all your makeup!" lol

So yeah, I guess you could say it's my grown-up closet fort.


----------



## lilly76 (Nov 16, 2008)

Absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Nov 16, 2008)

Your lashes are so long! Lovely look, super wearable to work


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! You take great close up pictures which really shows the clarity of your looks. Sooooo pretty.


----------



## ecberger (Nov 16, 2008)

stunning! so simple, yet beautiful


----------



## Bianca (Nov 17, 2008)

Gorgeous and I love the subtle shimmer!


----------



## Kalie (Nov 19, 2008)

Very simple, and elegant. Yet the shimmer really makes it glam. You have the prettiest eyes and eyelashes girl!


----------



## Belini (Nov 22, 2008)

gorgeous! what would be an eyeshadow dupe or something similar to mauvement?


----------



## ladyx (Nov 22, 2008)

wauw i love naturel looks, this is amazing!


----------



## annikay (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Nov 29, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 29, 2008)

so gorgeous!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_It's a trick I've been using since high school...lol.  No matter what kind of liner you use, apply a matching eye shadow over it with a thin angled brush.  I always use the MAC 208.  It's actually an eye liner brush meant to be used with liquids, but I've never used it for that.  Just powders only for that brush.  Anyway, when I use black liner, I trace over it with Carbon e/s.  If I use a brown liner, I'll use Mystery e/s.  Doing this just makes the edges look blurred and even without having to smudge off the product with a q-tip or something else. It'll make the liner stay perfect looking all day too!_

 
Do you plan on making a video showing that trick? I can picture what you mean, but it would help a lot to see the 208 in action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Awe pictures are gone =(


----------

